# So what Sheikh died this morning???



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Took a drive to Hatta then up to Fujeriah. Was listening to Dubai 92, then all of a sudden it went blank. Didn't fade out, just quit!! So I started searching. Found another English speaking channel, then..... Poof!! It went out. Finally, 92 came back on and it was more like...........choir music!! No speaking, just calm, soothing tunes (which I don't mind but NOT when I am driving). 
The news came on at 4 PM, and said a sheikh died in London this morning. A week of "something", 3 days of mourning. Does anyone know who it was? And what does it mean for shops, bars, etc???
Thanks!!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Nickel said:


> Took a drive to Hatta then up to Fujeriah. Was listening to Dubai 92, then all of a sudden it went blank. Didn't fade out, just quit!! So I started searching. Found another English speaking channel, then..... Poof!! It went out. Finally, 92 came back on and it was more like...........choir music!! No speaking, just calm, soothing tunes (which I don't mind but NOT when I am driving).
> The news came on at 4 PM, and said a sheikh died in London this morning. A week of "something", 3 days of mourning. Does anyone know who it was? And what does it mean for shops, bars, etc???
> Thanks!!


rashid bin ahmed al mualla is his name..gonna be a bit quiet for a few days from what i can figure....its all happening over there this year...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The ruler of Umm Al Quwain
News


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you all so much. I went and "news surfed" and found the news. Again, thank you.


----------



## Mohamed Al Marzouqi (Jan 2, 2009)

Basically, in Um Al Quwain, people will have 7 days off, as for the rest of the emirates, only 3 days off, that is today, tomorrow and sunday.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Is there a Townsville in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Is there a Townsville in Abu Dhabi?


As in a suburb? I know of Townsville in QLD


----------



## Mohamed Al Marzouqi (Jan 2, 2009)

sgilli3 said:


> As in a suburb? I know of Townsville in QLD


Yes, that is my lovely townsville


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice one.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Mohamed Al Marzouqi said:


> Yes, that is my lovely townsville


It sure is lovely, but your name sounds more local to the UAE


----------



## Mohamed Al Marzouqi (Jan 2, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> It sure is lovely, but your name sounds more local to the UAE


I'm local actually, but i've been going to uni in townsville for two years now.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I see! You would have liked the weather then a little humid though don't you think


----------



## Mohamed Al Marzouqi (Jan 2, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> I see! You would have liked the weather then a little humid though don't you think


I've never been there during the summer, so i have no idea how humid it gets (i'm back home now). But the weather in June and July is truely amzing. So are you Ozzie yourself?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes I am. The weather is a bit dryer in dry season. I visited a friend there many years ago when I was living in the Northern Territory for a few years same sort of weather there too. Thats why I didn't worry too much about coming to live here. I'm from NSW though, Sydney shame it has winter in Sydney


----------



## Mohamed Al Marzouqi (Jan 2, 2009)

macca_24 said:


> Yes I am. The weather is a bit dryer in dry season. I visited a friend there many years ago when I was living in the Northern Territory for a few years same sort of weather there too. Thats why I didn't worry too much about coming to live here. I'm from NSW though, Sydney shame it has winter in Sydney


Same here, i used to study in Dublin but i coudn't put up with the freezing cold weather so i decided to transfer to Townsville. I've been thinking lately that i should do my final year in Melbourne for a change, but i hear it gets really cold in winter, so i'm not sure


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I think it can get cold in summer there too! Why not try Brissie you'll enjoy the gold coast


----------

